# la vocabulaire pour football



## JohninVirginia

Je vais en juillet à Alicante, Espana à jouer dans un tournoi de football, avec une équipe de Tours France.
En anglais on a des phrases courtes qu'on peut crier sûr le terrain àfin de communiquer rapidement.
Are there similar one word or short expressions in French for the following commmands?

 “back!” (i.e., there is a teammate available for a pass backwards rather than forwards) = ?

A related one would be “heel !”, that is, a command (request) to kick the ball backwards with the heel to a teammate. = ?

“through!” (i.e., pass the ball through/ behind the defense for a teammate to run on to) = ?


Similar would be:
"Split them!", (i.e., pass the ball between the 2 opponents) = ?


“man on!” (i.e., warning! a defender is approaching fast and hard from the blind side) = ?


"Step up!" (i.e., to the defenders, to quickly run 5 or 10 yards forward to leave the opponents offsides) = ?


 “Pass the freakin’ ball, you knucklehead!” (Pour un rire, ça.)
 (And I can already say, "Mais, Monsieur l'arbitre...!!)


Thanks for your help and please make any corrections to my sentences above as well.


Merçi !


----------



## Amityville

What a good question. I hope someone can provide the answers as they would be just what I need in ordinary life, especially the last one. Notice you have inadvertently put a cedilla on Merci but it doesnt diminish your politeness.


----------



## JohninVirginia

Amityville said:
			
		

> What a good question. I hope someone can provide the answers as they would be just what I need in ordinary life, especially the last one. Notice you have inadvertently put a cedilla on Merci but it doesnt diminish your politeness.



>>Notice you have inadvertently put a cedilla on Merci<<


Dang!! Twice in 2 friggin' days!!
Oh, well, I never make the same mistake more than 78 times...


----------



## Benjy

humm i have no idea. fais gaffe or attention would work for man on i guess.
passe for pass.. wait for les grand sportifs i guess


----------



## Agnès E.

Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je me lance (bien que je sois plutôt rugby, mais bon... on ne peut pas laisser John tout seul comme ça, hein !) :

Back => derrière toi !
Heel => hors de mes connaissances, je le crains... (Talonner ?????)
Through => traverse-les ! (oui, bon, je fais ce que je peux, hein !)
Split => ?
Man on => 22 (vingt-deux) !
Step up => Magnez-vous ! (ça commence à me plaire, ce truc)
Pass the freakin’ ball, you knucklehead! = tu vas la passer, cette balle ? (non, je ne donnerai pas d'épithète)


----------



## Amityville

Brave effort, Agnes (mean it, not trying to be patronising). Re "Man on"=22. Is that because there is a total of 22 men in the two teams ( I am ignorant of football) ?


----------



## OlivierG

I'm almost as ignorant about football as Agnes, but I'll try anyway:

back : En retrait

heel : Talonne (?)

through, "Split them!" : I don't know. I don't think there is a specific word for this.


man on : "Attention", "Fais gaffe", "derrière toi"

"Step up!" : the line is called "ligne de hors-jeu", but I don't know what has to be said. Maybe "La ligne!" or "jouez la ligne" ?


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour!

Voici un site ( mais je ne sais si cela va passer!) avec un mini-dico Anglais-Français sur les règles techniques du Football. 

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/archeofoot/Projet/PageMiniDico.html

It's quite interesting actually... 

I've played Handball in Toulouse for 15 years, and had very similar technical terms in fact.

Hope this can help!


----------



## Benjy

looking at the dico through ball/split them would both be une passe dans le trou.

and the offside trap is la mise en hors-jeu how to work that into lay the offide trap i don't know


----------



## Agnès E.

Amityville said:
			
		

> Brave effort, Agnes (mean it, not trying to be patronising). Re "Man on"=22. Is that because there is a total of 22 men in the two teams ( I am ignorant of football) ?



Hehehe, no it's because when we want to warn someone of a chief/authority/police/danger coming, we say "22", coming from an old saying "22, voilà les flics !" (DON'T ask me about its origin, please...).
Flics = cops.


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Hehehe, no it's because when we want to warn someone of a chief/authority/police/danger coming, we say "22", coming from an old saying "22, voilà les flics !" (DON'T ask me about its origin, please...).
> Flics = cops.


Solution ici :
http://www.pion.ch/colles/colle.php?nocolle=533#enbas
Merci Monsieur Duneton !


----------



## anangelaway

Hi Benjy!

Mentionned by Olivier, yes Back means "en retrait', c-a-d passer la balle en retrait.

For 'Heel', I am not sure according to the explaination way above, but 'talloner' if I do remember in French means: < reste sur ses talons > c-a-d ne le lache pas d'une semelle, or , < sur tes talons > reste en équilibre or, < il te tallonne > means il est sur tes talons, derrière toi. 
So, in the other context I am not sure. 

Through - it must be several way to express it depending on the action. I remember 'le petit pont et le grand pont' ( please correct me if I'm wrong), le petit pont = passer le balon entre les jambes de l'attaquant, et le grand pont au dessus de la tête.
But in this context, dans le trou I think should be the general idea. 

Step up is definately = 'joue la ligne', ( pour provoquer le hors jeu) but here again you might have another expression depending on the action. 

Otherwise, in this site as well, you can find another dico, but I am sorry it's only in French. 
http://decodfoot.free.fr/


----------



## OlivierG

anangelaway said:
			
		

> For 'Heel', I am not sure according to the explaination way above, but 'talloner' if I do remember in French means: < reste sur ses talons > c-a-d ne le lache pas d'une semelle, or , < sur tes talons > reste en équilibre or, < il te tallonne > means il est sur tes talons, derrière toi.
> So, in the other context I am not sure.


Right, but "talonner la balle" means to push it with the heel.


> Through - it must be several way to express it depending on the action. I remember 'le petit pont et le grand pont' ( please correct me if I'm wrong), le petit pont = passer le balon entre les jambes de l'attaquant, et le grand pont au dessus de la tête.


Almost right. A "grand pont" is to make the ball pass on one side of the defender, while you pass on the other side.


----------



## anangelaway

Yes! Olivier! This is it!!!!


----------



## esteban

Hi johninVirginia,

One expression frequently used in football is "démarque-toi".
It means more or less "get rid of the players following you (so that I can manage to pass you the ball)".
So in a way, instead of saying something like "mets-toi à travers les 2 joueurs qui sont devant toi pour je te fasse une passe" (before even having said something that long, you will probably not have the ball anymore!), ie the "through!" thing, it may be more natural here to say "démarque-toi" (the verb is "se démarquer").

I hope it helped


----------



## JohninVirginia

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Hehehe, no it's because when we want to warn someone of a chief/authority/police/danger coming, we say "22", coming from an old saying "22, voilà les flics !" (DON'T ask me about its origin, please...).
> Flics = cops.




I like it, because it makes me sound like I know something!  (Using a word with a meaning totally out of context.)

Thanks all for the help.  These short sharp phrases in English are pretty specific to the soccer field, and most AMericans who don't play wouldn't know the English terms in this sense (although the meanings are self-evident).

One that is often misunderstood by beginners is, "Dummy!", meaning "laisse-le !" (balon): instructing a player to fake as if to kick the ball, then act like a mannequin (dummy) and let the ball rol past to a teammate.  We even (mis)use it as a verb, "to dummy" the ball to a teammate.


----------



## ran

Remeber this one; because it's the most important : "Ici". You have to say that when you think the person who has the ball could/shoild give it to you.

Young people are used to saying "lâche" from lâcher (~to drop) instead of "passe" (from passer ->to pass)

"shoot" is "tire"

Hope it helps you !


----------



## JohninVirginia

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Right, but "talonner la balle" means to push it with the heel.
> 
> Almost right. A "grand pont" is to make the ball pass on one side of the defender, while you pass on the other side.




J'aime bien cette technique, mais on n'a pas un mot en anglais.

Et de temps en temps je fait le "bunny hop", comme Cuauhtemoc Blanco de Mexique, qui serre le ballon entre les deux pieds, et gambade entre les deux défenseurs.


----------



## JohninVirginia

ran said:
			
		

> Remeber this one; because it's the most important : "Ici". You have to say that when you think the person who has the ball could/shoild give it to you.
> 
> Young people are used to saying "lâche" from lâcher (~to drop) instead of "passe" (from passer ->to pass)
> 
> "shoot" is "tire"
> 
> Hope it helps you !



Merci.

En anglais, "drop it" est utilisé généralement pour un passe au derrière.  Par example, en face du but, je peux passer au derrière à un coéquipier qui peut tirer.  Est-elle la même chose en français?

Au fait, je suis rendu visite à quelques amis près de Charleroi.  C'est près de chez vous?

John in Virginia


----------



## ran

"En anglais, "drop it" est utilisé généralement pour un passe au derrière. Par example, en face du but, je peux passer au derrière à un coéquipier qui peut tirer. Est-elle la même chose en français?"

John : be careful with the word "derrière", it means, as a noun, in a more polite way, "ass" ! Especially when you say "au" before". Young children would say : "j'ai mal au derrière". Here, you should say "en retrait", and the verb is "centrer".

So un centre en retrait is what you were refering to. You can also say passer _*en* arrière._

Also, par ex*e*mple, I know in English it is example, it's a typical mistake.

"Est-elle la même chose"  why female, why elle?  I would say : En est-il de même en français, or est-ce la même chose (is it the same) en français.



I actually live in Brussels, more or less 80 km from Charleroi. Brussels is the biggest city in Belgium. How come you have friends in Charleroi?

BTW : pour rendre visite à quelqu'un, on utilise l'auxiliaire 'avoir' au passé composé, pas 'être'


Ran


----------



## JohninVirginia

ran said:
			
		

> "En anglais, "drop it" est utilisé généralement pour un passe au derrière. Par example, en face du but, je peux passer au derrière à un coéquipier qui peut tirer. Est-elle la même chose en français?"
> 
> John : be careful with the word "derrière", it means, as a noun, in a more polite way, "ass" ! Especially when you say "au" before". Young children would say : "j'ai mal au derrière". Here, you should say "en retrait", and the verb is "centrer".
> 
> So un centre en retrait is what you were refering to. You can also say passer _*en* arrière._
> 
> Also, par ex*e*mple, I know in English it is example, it's a typical mistake.
> 
> "Est-elle la même chose" why female, why elle? I would say : En est-il de même en français, or est-ce la même chose (is it the same) en français.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually live in Brussels, more or less 80 km from Charleroi. Brussels is the biggest city in Belgium. How come you have friends in Charleroi?
> 
> BTW : pour rendre visite à quelqu'un, on utilise l'auxiliaire 'avoir' au passé composé, pas 'être'
> 
> 
> Ran



Merci pour les corrections.

>>How come you have friends in Charleroi?<<

Je suis docteur.  Ça fait 5 ans que j'ai entendu parler des Jeux Mondiaux de la Médecine et de la Santé (JMM, www.medigames.com).  En 2001 je suis allé en Évian pour les jeux, et puiseque je n'avait pas d'équipe médicale, le CSO m'a trouvé une équipe belge, ASMP Charleroi, avec qui j'ai joué.  Je suis retourné aux jeux avec eux en Hongrie en 2002 et en l'Écosse en 2003.
Cette année j'irai à Alicante et je jouerai avec une équipe de Tours, France (l'équipe ASMP ne va pas aux jeux cette année).
L'équipe ASMP etait très simpa, et j'ai rendu visite avec eux.  (Thanks to them), j'ai fait la connaissance de Chimay Bleu, Leffe, des Fagnes, Hoegaarden, et Benoit Poelvoorde (not in person).


----------



## fetchezlavache

no 'mort subite' ?


----------



## ran

I can see you didn't lose your time here !! Yeah, B. Poelvoorde is a great person, perhaps not a great actor. It must have been difficult for you to understand it all (even most Frenchmen don't understand why 'c'est arrivé près de chez vous' is a very very funny and excellent film).


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> no 'mort subite' ?



Comme vieux type, je préfère le terme "Golden Goal" !

The game is risky enough as it is!


----------



## JohninVirginia

ran said:
			
		

> I can see you didn't lose (*waste)* your time here !! Yeah, B. Poelvoorde is a great person, perhaps not a great actor. It must have been difficult for you to understand it all (even most Frenchmen don't understand why 'c'est arrivé près de chez vous' is a very very funny and excellent film).



Even with English subtitles I had a hard time catching all the French words.  My friends tell me that, at times, his speech is deliberately poetic and unusual even for francophones (such as the rambling speech in front of the apartment buildings, when the red bricks remind him of something totally unrelated, etc., etc. ... just before the film crew declines his ofer of dinner together).

I liked the film but my wife (and I think most people!) didn't.  She quit it after 15 minutes.


----------



## fetchezlavache

john, la mort subite est aussi une bière belge, which is why i mentioned it, because of the double entendre with football


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> john, la mort subite est aussi une bière belge, which is why i mentioned it, because of the double entendre with football


 
Oh.
Obviously, je n'ai pas su ça !

Un autre raison de retourner à belgique !


----------



## rayb

If it helps !!!:

“back!” (i.e., there is a teammate available for a pass backwards rather than forwards) = *derrière toi!!*

A related one would be “heel !”, that is, a command (request) to kick the ball backwards with the heel to a teammate. = *talonnade*

“through!” (i.e., pass the ball through/ behind the defense for a teammate to run on to) = *lobbez!!
*

Similar would be:
"Split them!", (i.e., pass the ball between the 2 opponents) = *ouvrez!!
*

“man on!” (i.e., warning! a defender is approaching fast and hard from the blind side) = *fait gaffe!!
*

"Step up!" (i.e., to the defenders, to quickly run 5 or 10 yards forward to leave the opponents offsides) = *avancez!!, sortez!!, montez!!
*

“Pass the freakin’ ball, you knucklehead!” = *lache là connard!!
*


----------



## fetchezlavache

connard is much too vulgar a translation for knucklehead, in my humble opinion..


----------



## Sev

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> connard is much too vulgar a translation for knucklehead, in my humble opinion..


WR translates "knucklehead" to "crétin", so you're right fetchez.


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> connard is much too vulgar a translation for knucklehead, in my humble opinion..




Actually, "knucklehead" was a little too mild for what I might say to a teammate, but I was trying to be polite for the forum!  I just threw that sentence in there for laughs.

(I have heard the word "connard" and the shorter "con" in various contexts.  I will only use them when appropriate.)


----------



## JohninVirginia

Regarding knucklehead, another English word might be bonehead or blockhead.  Someone who is just plain stupid.


----------



## rayb

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> connard is much too vulgar a translation for knucklehead, in my humble opinion..


 
I'm not translating knucklehead, I'm only quoting how football players call each other in such a situation.

By the way, other expressions I proposed-like lobbez, sortez, montez, avancez - aren't either translations.


----------



## Amityville

Regarding con, and connard, I make a point of not using these, as being basically offensive to women although they are in such common use that they seem to be acceptable to everyone, including feminists. Thing is, I quite like swearing, and am stuck for a suitably terse alternative. If I had to muck in with a football team, it would really be crunch-time.


----------



## Agnès E.

Moi, j'aurais choisi "abruti".
C'est un intermédiaire assez explicite et qui suffit bien à insulter, il me semble !
Surtout qu'un terme comme "con" ou "connard" est un peu sensible pour un non francophone.


----------



## Amityville

Thankyou, Agnes, what a help - I have just checked up on it in the dictionary, will give it a try ! It doesnt have the same ring to it though, does it. Do you feel entirely comfortable with con, etc., and think I'm too fastidious ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Well, "con" or "conne" convey absolutely no sexist idea in French, in spite of their etymology. I just feel this adjective a bit too rude to be pronounced by foreigners. "Abruti" is quite an insult (try it, you will see ! ), thus I find it more easily usable by John.


----------



## Amityville

ok, I might be neurotic. I will try abruti on my boss tomorrow as he commonly describes things as con. Are you up for it too, John ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Abruti does not work for things. Only for people! Try it on your boss, if you want to change for a new job...


----------



## reggae27

Agnes:
That is very interesting!  In the U.S. we call cops "5-0" (five-oh).


----------



## rayb

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Well, "con" or "conne" convey absolutely no sexist idea in French, in spite of their etymology. I just feel this adjective a bit too rude to be pronounced by foreigners. "Abruti" is quite an insult (try it, you will see ! ), thus I find it more easily usable by John.


 
John, I understood that you are going to play soccer by a French team at Alicante, in Spain, next summer. Having played soccer with French team-mates, I certainly recommend you, if you want to receive the ball from him, to shout him "làche là, connard !!" IMHO, if you ever shout him "làche là, abruti !!", your partner instead of throughing you the ball will probably stop and cry you back, quite surprised: "abrouti toi même !!"


----------



## fetchezlavache

oh, and when you call someone 'connard' they are not likely to say 'connard toi même' ???????? rayb, i'm sorry to say, you are wrong. if you insult someone they are not likely to enjoy it.


----------



## JohninVirginia

Alors, j'ai été l'instigateur !

En lirant les définitions et les traductions de cets mots, je vois que tout les mots sont peut-être très fort.  Mais, entre les amis, ils pourraient (conj ?) être des "insultes amicales" (at least in English.  It all depends on context.)

I know that, in English, which words are strongest can vary from one place or one group of people to another.  I will follow the lead of my teammates in this case.

So far, all the vocabulary has been helpful, including the link to the website with soccer terms in French.  Since I started this thread, I've learned that my 18 year old daughter has found a host family with which to be an exchange student next year, and they have already found her a soccer team to play with.  So she will also be able to make good use of that web site, I'm sure.

John in Virginia


----------



## Cath.S.

John, juste une petite remarque :
le participe présent de _lire_ est _li*s*ant_.


----------



## rayb

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> oh, and when you call someone 'connard' they are not likely to say 'connard toi même' ???????? rayb, i'm sorry to say, you are wrong. if you insult someone they are not likely to enjoy it.


 
Playing soccer in France, they are ussed to hear connard!!!, but not abrouti !!!


----------



## anangelaway

Rayb!

abruti is it... abruti... not abrouti.... 

and who says so??? _Playing soccer in France, they are ussed to hear connard!!!_

Whatever John you play or your daughter, please make sure you will not use that word on any of your partners... Only my advice, they will hate you more than anything...


----------



## Cath.S.

> “Pass the freakin’ ball, you knucklehead


I suggest _passe le ballon, *eh, banane *!_  which is clearly a joke, contrary to_ connard _and even _abruti_ that can be used as nasty insults and could elicit unexpected reactions.


----------



## rayb

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Rayb!
> 
> abruti is it... abruti... not abrouti....
> 
> and who says so??? _Playing soccer in France, they are ussed to hear connard!!!_
> 
> Whatever John you play or your daughter, please make sure you will not use that word on any of your partners... Only my advice, they will hate you more than anything...


 
C'est vraiment penible, 20 posts pour décortiquer l'usage de connard!!! Mais vous oubliez entièremment la question posée.

You ask: who says so ??? Well, I say so, and for 19 years I've played soccer in French fields. Have you ever played soccer to ask who says so?

I really cann't beleive it, I was the only one in this thread to provide an answer to every single one of John's questions regarding the equivalence in French to a number of American soccer expressions. Not only this contibution is not recognized, but I´ve been heavily critized. ¡Is that fair?...


----------



## Gil

Is that fair? I don't think so. Tu as essayé de donner des moyens de communiquer avec des coéquipiers français, d'après l'expérience que tu as acquise, de façon à être le plus efficace possible sur le terrain. 
Pour que ce soit "fair" pour toi, il faudrait que les intervenants se préoccupent moins de la qualité de la langue et plus de l'efficacité des communications entre joueurs.
Notre forum étant plus linguistique que sportif...l'injustice était peut-être inévitable.


----------



## Benjy

rayb said:
			
		

> C'est vraiment penible, 20 posts pour décortiquer l'usage de connard!!! Mais vous oubliez entièremment la question posée.
> 
> You ask: who says so ??? Well, I say so, and for 19 years I've played soccer in French fields. Have you ever played soccer to ask who says so?
> 
> I really cann't beleive it, I was the only one in this thread to provide an answer to every single one of John's questions regarding the equivalence in French to a number of American soccer expressions. Not only this contibution is not recognized, but I´ve been heavily critized. ¡Is that fair?...



hi rayb. i would just like to point something out. noone has criticised you. noone. they have mearly said that they think the usage of connard is unjustified. ok? noone has criticised the other terms you have provided, and i'm sure john is grateful. if you can't deal with people not agreeing with you, don't post. if you wish to discuss this further, feel free to drop me a line.

ben


----------

